# Baby pigeon food



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi everyone

I am thinking of grinding 4-5 grains/seeds together and making them into balls the size of peas, and giving it to my baby pigeon Ruku ruku. He is currently recovering from pox. 
As I am feeding him by opening his beak and dropping food into it, this is really time-consuming since the seeds are small and I can't place many at a time into his beak. The only time I have an easy task of feeding is when I am giving him green peas, I can easily give him 20 peas in a matter of minutes.
I don't want to give him peas all the time. This is why I am thinking perhaps I can grind the seeds/grains and make them into peas-like balls. But what do I use to bind them into balls - can I use oil or milk? I want the balls to be a little hard - not so soft that it gets crushed when I try to put it inside the mouth.
Any ideas?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Milk is bad for pigeons.

The oil would not be good as it might be too much and end up not allowing nutrient absorption. A tiny drop of neem oil or olive oil is okay for a grown up pigeon to have once in a while but it might be dangerous for a baby and mess up his absorption of nutrients.

You can try a very thin mix of baby bird formula to bind the grounded seeds together.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

That's a good idea...or...how about mashed peas to bind them together ?


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

We don't get baby bird formula here.

Thanks for the ideas. If others have more ideas, please let me know.

I will try the mashed peas idea...thanks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

You could use human baby food corn or peas to bind the grinded seeds, and make your balls, but if you feed defrosted peas 40 to 50 per feeding should work, it goes pretty quick when both human and pigeon get used to it plus he will get water from the defrosted peas. Wrapping him in a towel may help at first....wrap like a burrito.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you grind the seeds up with a bit of bread, then add just enough water to make it like a dough, you can then shape it and feed it to the baby.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Birds that have pox need more protein to repair the ravages of grappling with pox. I'm sure (maybe) that you have pre-packaged dog kibble? Get one that is smaller sized kibble and place them in a bowl of water. Allow enough time for them to begin to absorb the water but not to the point of being mushy.

If you can't find kibble small enuf you may break it into pieces, I'm sure you will
figure it out....many rehabbers may choose to use kibble for one reason or another or suggest it for someone such as yourself who does not tube feed as a way to ensure that the bird is getting standardized nutrition.

fp


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks. I prepared some crude balls today. I first crushed seed and a grain together and ground into powder.
Then I ground puffed channa dal with some water, till it became a paste. Added this to the powder and made peas-shaped balls.
Thanks for all suggestions. I had bought chicken feed, pellets, which I suppose is full of protein. But since my other adult pigeons rejected this, I discontinued it for the baby with pox. Will it be a good idea to use it. It has meat I think.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Just make sure they are not too dry, if it is the crop can get compacted, adding a bit of apple sauce and massaging the crop may help if the balls are too dense or dry. The defrosted peas help with moisture they need and to stay hydrated, and it is simple.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Giving him a bit of applesauce is a good idea. Also,you can grind up some of the chicken pellets to mix in. The reason your birds probably didn't take to them is that if they are used to seed, they will prefer that over pellets. But mixing it in your ball mixture would be fine.
I would try gently dipping his beak into a small crock of water, but not over his nostrils. He may eventually drink this way if you keep trying.

Also................you can do some peas also for more protein. I'm sure with adding the pellets to the mixture, and feeding some peas also, that he will have enough protein.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

By the way, do those pellets have any calcium in them, as calcium would also be good.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for all suggestions. The pellets I bought were the normal variety, the man at the shop also showed me the calcium-added variety. Since my healthy pigeons rejected the pellets, and also because I had this thought running in my mind that pellets must have been manufactured to 'fatten' hens for meat, rather than for their good health (maybe I am wrong here), I didn't use it eventually. Perhaps I will add it in small quantities to the balls I am making, so he gets enough protein. 
I am yet to try bread for making the balls, but I imagine this would be the best option to get smooth balls that do not break. I will try it tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Made really smooth and small balls for the baby today, with a little bread added. I guess bread is the best binding material. Thanks!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The pellets are given to give the bird a more complete food. Everything is in each one. With seed, they pick out their favorites.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

The pellets are chicken feed actually. They smell like they contain meat. Will this be suitable for pigeons? 
Thanks.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a big problem now. The baby is having constipation I think. He is trying to poop but nothing comes out. I am watching him for quite some time in my room now, but he hasn't pooped yet. The last poop was 3 hours back. 
What can I do to make him go? Can I use a dropper to put some castor oil into his bottom. There is something stuck to his vent, it could be pox. There is also a big cluster of pox near his vent, about to fall off.

Please advice on what I can do for the constipation. I have stopped using bread, which I feel is the reason for this.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The addition of apple sauce was mentioned earlier, because the balls sounded dense and dry..which can cause this problem and slow crop. try a warm wet towl on his bottom and hold it there for awhile ..repeat if he does not go.. feed small amounts of loose food like defrosted peas and perhaps some apple sauce.. only when the crop is empty, he also could be dehydrated.. the defrosted peas are easy to feed and help keep him hydrated, so Iam going to mention it again.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Spirit wings. I did see the suggestion of apple sauce earlier, but we don't get it here in India. I have apple juice (no sugar). Can I try this?
I have done nothing till now except give him some water with pinch of sugar and salt.
He pooped just now, but with some strain..the poop was squirted out. 
I am going to continue with just defrosted peas for now. 
I will try the warm towel on his bottom...thanks for the advice.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Also, when I googled apple sauce just now, I saw that it is used to cure diarrhea in infants. It sounds contradictory, so just wanted to point this out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The bread balls shouldn't bother him unless you are making them very dry. He does need moisture in his diet. Getting him to drink would be helpful. Applesauce should help him go. Do you have apples there? You just peel and core them and cut them up, add very little water and cook til soft. Then mash them up. You then have applesauce, minus the sugar.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Jay 3. Actually my baby pigeon did poop several times in the night, after I had placed a warm wash cloth on his bottom repeatedly. I had also given him lot of water.
Never have I been so happy to see his poop!
Thanks for the apple sauce recipe. It is something I used to give my daughter when she was a baby, only I didn't know it is called applesauce.
The bread balls I made were soft. But I had used white bread. In any case, I am wary of doing it again. For now, I am going to stick to green peas till the pox is over.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Kunju,
Since you're actively helping the feral pigeons of India, I would like to send you a package of supplies you may need. I understand how difficult it is to get some pigeon products in rural countries and sometimes ordering online is too expensive. Since I have the means, I would like to sponsor some of my Krik-Krik's products to you.

Please PM me your mailing address so I can post them to you. 

The items I have in stock are:

1. Kaytee babybird food - I'll write instructions with it.

Clearly labeled sample packets/bottles of:
2. FOYS Ultimate vitamins
3. FOYS Probiotics
4. Dr Pigeon's Elixir
5. Dr Pigeon's ADE (Vitamins A, D, E)
6. FOYS Brewer's Yeast + Garlic
7. Moxidectin (wormer & for lice/mites)
8. FOYS Pigeon Bath Salts
9. FOYS Super Vitamins & Mineral Supplement
10. Apple Cider Vinegar _(IF the post office allows me to, that is!)_

The thing is... I have A LOT of these products. I only have one little pigeon who consumes so little of these even though I am regularly giving them to her. She is testament to a healthy, happy pigeon, and if I could share these products with other pigeons, I would be most happy. I would love to save all pigeons worldwide, and since I can't do that, I can only pass these supplies to people who share my passion. I am willing to pay the shipping (registered mail and all), as long as you continue doing your part to save and love these beautiful creatures.

I hope Rudy and Ruku-Ruku will benefit from these products (they are made specially for pigeons!)

Let me know if you're interested. 

Regards,
De & Krikky


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you very much, Miss Sassypants. I really appreciate your feelings for pigeons all around the globe.
It is true that here in India, we don't get medicines tailor-made for pigeons. Hence some of the medicines I use are actually prescribed for human infants. Except for the ACV, which we do get here, all other products are new to me. 
I am going to pm you my mailing address. Once again, I'm very thankful for your kind gesture.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is good news! healthy poops are very welcomed...lol..


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Miss-Sassypants said:


> Hi Kunju,
> I would love to save all pigeons worldwide, and since I can't do that, I can only pass these supplies to people who share my passion. I am willing to pay the shipping (registered mail and all), as long as you continue doing your part to save and love these beautiful creatures.
> 
> I hope Rudy and Ruku-Ruku will benefit from these products (they are made specially for pigeons!)
> ...


Thats very sweet of you....great spirit


----------

